# Mittelalter



## Klonck_ (4. Mai 2009)

Das Mittelalter wir wahrscheinlich nicht umsonst "Das dunkel Zeitalter" genannt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin der Meinung, der Menschheit ist durch das Mittelalter wesentliches an Fortschritt und Entwicklung auf meheren Bereichen der Wissenschaft verloren gegangen. Zum Beispiel im Medizinischen Bereich, war man in der Antike schon so weit, dass man sogar große Operationen weitgehen steril und nach annäheren heutiger medizinischer Genauigkeit vollbringen konnte. 
Die Hexenverbrennungen haben viele kreative und naturwissenschaflich begabte Frauen als Opfer gehabt.
- Noch heute müssen Ärzte den Hippokratischen Eid anlegen? mh... Hippokrates bedeutenster Arzt der Antike!

Auch in dem Bereich der Mechanik waren in der Antike schon feinste Zahnradtechnoligien bekannt und habe dazu geführt, dem kleinen Mann das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. So waren kleine Metallvögel am Eingang der Tempel platziert, die nach Münzeinwurf zwitscherten und den Türmechanismus betätigten. 
"ANTIKYTHERA-MECHANISMUS"
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/...,617069,00.html


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

was passiert is is passiert. ich kann dir sagen was ich davon scheiße finde, aber darüber zu diskutieren was wäre wenn is müßig.


----------



## Klonck_ (4. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was passiert is is passiert. ich kann dir sagen was ich davon scheiße finde, aber darüber zu diskutieren was wäre wenn is müßig.



Das man daran wie es momentan ist nicht mehr ändern kann ist mir völlig klar!
Schade, dass du nicht mehr von deiner Meinung preis gibts... jeder wie er es mag!
Ich mag "Was wäre wenn Diskussionen"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Mai 2009)

Klonck_ schrieb:


> Das Mittelalter wir wahrscheinlich nicht umsonst "Das dunkel Zeitalter" genannt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Mittelalter ist bei weitem nicht so "Dunkel" wie Hollywood und die Renaissance es dir weißmachen möchten, es herrschten sehr Komplexe und funktionierende Mechanismen.
Es ist vielleicht einiges verloren gegangen aber nicht durch ein Zeitalter, sondern durch Kriege und anderen Verlust davor... das Mittelalter ist nicht der Grund für den Verlust sondern die Auswirkung!

Die Auswirkungen für den etwaiigen Verlust sind hierbei also nicht ab 500 zu suchen sondern vom Beginn an des Römischen Imperiums bzw. dessen spätere Dekadenz und dessen Verfall, *wichtig ->*Inklusive den Völkerwanderungen, den Hunneneinfällen, Barbaren etc. *<- wichtig!*


----------



## Klonck_ (4. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das Mittelalter ist bei weitem nicht so "Dunkel" wie Hollywood und die Renaissance es dir weißmachen möchten, es herrschten sehr Komplexe und funktionierende Mechanismen.
> Es ist vielleicht einiges verloren gegangen aber nicht durch ein Zeitalter, sondern durch Kriege und anderen Verlust davor... das Mittelalter ist nicht der Grund für den Verlust sondern die Auswirkung!
> 
> Die Auswirkungen für den etwaiigen Verlust sind hierbei also nicht ab 500 zu suchen sondern vom Beginn an des Römischen Imperiums bzw. dessen spätere Dekadenz und dessen Verfall, *wichtig ->*Inklusive den Völkerwanderungen, den Hunneneinfällen, Barbaren etc. <- wichtig![/b]



Das Mittelalter ist die Bezeichnug der Zeitepoche, in der Kriege etc. gewütet haben! Außerdem habe ich neicht behauptet, dass in früheren Zeitaltern auch schon Wissen verloren gegangen ist! Aus der Zeitalter "Mittelalter" ist aber nachweislich am wenigsten überliefert und das, was überliefert ist hat sehr fragliche Quellen. 
Im Mittelalter herschte Hochkonjuktur der Urkundenfälschung z.B. die Schenkung Konsantins
...


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Mai 2009)

Klonck_ schrieb:


> Das Mittelalter ist die Bezeichnug der Zeitepoche, in der Kriege etc. gewütet haben! Außerdem habe ich neicht behauptet, dass in früheren Zeitaltern auch schon Wissen verloren gegangen ist! Aus der Zeitalter "Mittelalter" ist aber nachweislich am wenigsten überliefert und das, was überliefert ist hat sehr fragliche Quellen.
> Im Mittelalter herschte Hochkonjuktur der Urkundenfälschung z.B. die Schenkung Konsantins
> ...



In der Antike haben sogar noch viel mehr Kriege gewütet... in der Neuzeit ebenso... abgesehen davon ist die Bezeichnung "Mittelalter" lediglich Zeitlich einzuordnen (ca. 500 - ca- 1500) und nicht wie du hier verfälschend darstellen willst "Epoche der Kriege"
Und ich würde dir erstmal raten deine Quellen zu überprüfen, aus dem Mittelalter ist verdammt viel überliefert, ich arbeite täglich mit Quellen aus dem Mittelalter durch mein Geschichtsstudium...


----------



## Klonck_ (4. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> In der Antike haben sogar noch viel mehr Kriege gewütet... in der Neuzeit ebenso... abgesehen davon ist die Bezeichnung "Mittelalter" lediglich Zeitlich einzuordnen (ca. 500 - ca- 1500) und nicht wie du hier verfälschend darstellen willst "Epoche der Kriege"
> Und ich würde dir erstmal raten deine Quellen zu überprüfen, aus dem Mittelalter ist verdammt viel überliefert, ich arbeite täglich mit Quellen aus dem Mittelalter durch mein Geschichtsstudium...



Ich habe auch studiert! Deutsche Philologie, darunter fällt auch ältere deutsche Philologie mit Mittelhochdeutsch etc. und man beschäftigt man sich dort unteranderem mir den Nachweisen von mittelaterlichen Überlieferungen!
Außerdem habe ich nie was von KRIEGS- Epoche geschrieben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Interessanter weise ist aus der Antike weit mehr überleifert obwohl es "mehr" Kriege wie du sagt SelorKiith, gegeben hat. Es ist bekannt, das vieles im Mittelalter verschollen ist und ungenau überliefert, da im Mittelalter das Schriftum erst wieder "neu entdeckt" wurden. Weitgehend konnten nur die Mönche, sowie einige Adlige lesen und schreiben. Gerade für die Urkunden waren lange Zeit Klöster zuständig! 
Und auch ein Mann Gottes kennt Gier!


----------



## Uktawa (4. Mai 2009)

@Klonck: Zitat "Das Mittelalter ist die Bezeichnug der Zeitepoche, in der Kriege etc. gewütet haben". Zitat Ende.
Du hast zwar nicht wortwörtlich gesagt "Kriegs Epoche", aber der Inhalt deiner Äusserung lässt diesen Schluss zu.

Was das Mittelalter selbst angeht, so muss man sich erst einmal fragen warum dieses Zeitalter als "dunkel" bezeichnet wurde. An den Kriegen kann es nicht gelegen haben, denn Kriege gibt es seit es Menschen gibt. Und wird es auch immer geben, das ist unbestreitbar.
Ich denke eher das "Dunkle" im Mittelalter waren Dinge wie Kolara, Pest, Hexenverbrennungen und die Blutspur die die christliche Kirche in Europa hinterlies. 
Ich denke aber auch das es viel gutes im Mittelalter hab. Auch wenn das Leben gemessen an unserem heutigen schwer und kurz war, so hat auch diese Epoche ihre positiven Reize. Viele verbinden ja auch mit dem Mittelalter Sagen und Mythen. Drachen, Hexen, tapefere Ritter die gegen Ungeheuer kämpften usw. Im Grunde ist das Mittelalter aus unserer heutigen sicht doch von vielen sehr mit "Magie" behaftet. Es war eben eine Zeit in der die Wissenschaft und das Handwerk noch vor der grossen Schwelle standen. Da war Schwarzpulver noch etwas magisches und Forscher der von einem Turm sprang mit Flügeln an den Armen konnte schon mal schnell zu einer mythologischen Figur werden.
Anderseits gab es auch sehr viele Krankheiten. Gerade in den Städten (die ja im Mittelalter expandierten und wuchsen). Ein fehlendes Kanalisationssystem zum Beispiel war für viele Seuchen verantwortlich. Die Menschen kippten ihre Exkremente und Abfälle einfach in den Strassengraben, was natürlich unter heutigen gesundheitlichen Gesichtspunkten absolut unmöglich wäre.

Leben im Mittelalter möchte ich dennoch nicht. Vieleicht mal 1-2 Wochen Urlaub machen. Um zu sehen wie hart das Leben damals wirklich war.


----------



## Klonck_ (4. Mai 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> @Klonck: Zitat "Das Mittelalter ist die Bezeichnug der Zeitepoche, in der Kriege etc. gewütet haben". Zitat Ende.
> Du hast zwar nicht wortwörtlich gesagt "Kriegs Epoche", aber der Inhalt deiner Äusserung lässt diesen Schluss zu.



okay... dann hab ich wohl meine Kommas falsch verwendet.

Danke für den restliche Text deines Beitrags, dann so sieht eine vernünftige Diskussion über meine Frage aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (4. Mai 2009)

Wenn man schon eine Frage in den Raum wirft ("Wären wir besser dran ohne dieses Zeitalter?"), dann sollte man das auch mehr untermauern können, als mit falschen Aussagen wie "Medizin war schlechter als in der Antike." (ich sage nur Humoralpathologie) oder undifferenzierten Aussagen wie "Hexenverbrennung hat ja so vielen Menschen das Leben gekostet". Sprich: sich in seinen Vorstellungen nicht von Hollywood leiten lassen. Ein Rückschritt war das Mittelalter sicher nicht. Aber es ist auch schwer, da allgemein drüber zu schreiben.


----------



## Klonck_ (4. Mai 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Wenn man schon eine Frage in den Raum wirft ("Wären wir besser dran ohne dieses Zeitalter?"), dann sollte man das auch mehr untermauern können, als mit falschen Aussagen wie "Medizin war schlechter als in der Antike." (ich sage nur Humoralpathologie) oder undifferenzierten Aussagen wie "Hexenverbrennung hat ja so vielen Menschen das Leben gekostet". Sprich: sich in seinen Vorstellungen nicht von Hollywood leiten lassen. Ein Rückschritt war das Mittelalter sicher nicht. Aber es ist auch schwer, da allgemein drüber zu schreiben.



Wenn ich die Frage untermauer hätte müssen wollen, dann hätte ich sie in einem wissenschaftlichem Forum gestellt!

Nicht jeder guckt zu viel Tv, denn ich habe meine kritisches Nachdenken über das Mittelalter ganz sicher nicht aus irgendeinem Klischetriefenden Hollywoodschincken! Den wie du vielleicht nicht gelesen hast, habe ich deutsche Philologie studiert, was auch die geschichtliche Auseinanderseitzung mit dem Mittelalter mit beinhaltet!


----------



## Thrawns (4. Mai 2009)

Klonck_ schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Frage untermauer hätte müssen wollen, dann hätte ich sie in einem wissenschaftlichem Forum gestellt!
> 
> Nicht jeder guckt zu viel Tv, denn ich habe meine kritisches Nachdenken über das Mittelalter ganz sicher nicht aus irgendeinem Klischetriefenden Hollywoodschincken! Den wie du vielleicht nicht gelesen hast, habe ich deutsche Philologie studiert, was auch die geschichtliche Auseinanderseitzung mit dem Mittelalter mit beinhaltet!


Ich dachte es wäre generell angebracht, Behauptungen untermauern zu können!? Und Gratz zu deinem Studium. Ich studiere Geschichte. Da setzt man sich hin und wieder auch mit dem Mittelalter auseinander.


----------



## Klonck_ (4. Mai 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Ich dachte es wäre generell angebracht, Behauptungen untermauern zu können!? Und Gratz zu deinem Studium. Ich studiere Geschichte. Da setzt man sich hin und wieder auch mit dem Mittelalter auseinander.



schön, aber dein Geschichtsstudium gibt dir immer noch nicht das recht anderen ans Bein zu pissen.
Außerdem, hätte ich saubere, durchstruckturierte, wissenschaftlich korekkt belegte und aus sicheren Quellen hervorgehende Antworten gewollte, hätte ich 100%ig nicht hier einen Beitrag geschrieben.

Warum darf man sich den nicht einfach so Gedanken zu einem Thema machen können ohne gleich einen wissenschaftliches Essay zu verfassen!?


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Das Mittelalter brachte das "Drei-Felder-System", welches ermglichte, nochmehr aus ihren Feldern zu holen^^Ein Sommerfeld, ein Winterfeld, und ein Feld, das mal so richtig Pause macht. 

Is mir spontan eingefallen. Quelle: Geschichtslehrer


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Mai 2009)

Ohne ausreichende Begründung, keine Diskussionsgrundlage... 
Wenn du einfach sagst "Mittelalter scheiße!" dann braucht diese behauptung auch begründungen! Wenn du nur polemisch mit Schlagwörtern um dich schmeißen willst geh zum fernsehen... und NUR weil das hier ein Gamerforum ist, bedeutet das nicht das du jeden Scheiß hier los wirst... es braucht keine weiteren Leute mehr die mit irgendwelchem Halbwissen, Geschichsverzerrung betreiben!


----------



## Thrawns (4. Mai 2009)

Klonck_ schrieb:


> schön, aber dein Geschichtsstudium gibt dir immer noch nicht das recht anderen ans Bein zu pissen.


Stimmt, das habe ich auch so.

Wie Selor Kiith schon geschrieben "Ohne ausreichende Begründung, keine Diskussionsgrundlage...".


----------



## XellDinch (4. Mai 2009)

Klonck_ schrieb:


> Das Mittelalter wir wahrscheinlich nicht umsonst "Das dunkel Zeitalter" genannt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So nochmal Lesen bitte,
Diskussionsvorlage ist definitiv vorhanden!
Und zwar Was wäre wenn nach der Antike kein Mittelalter gekommen wäre? Wären wir medizinisch/Wissenschaftlich weiterentwickelt?
Das is die Diskussionsgrundlage.

Zum Thema:
Meiner Meinung nach wären wir zb ohne die Inquisition weitaus weiter da viel Wissen sicherlich verbrannt wurde

Gruß

Xelldinch


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. Mai 2009)

es war sicher nicht immer schön, aber ich denke es ist lehrreich für die zukunft gewesen, vor allem das spätmittelalter, trotz der pest, oder grade deshalb


----------



## fabdiem (4. Mai 2009)

was wäre wenn der anschlag auf hitler erfolgreich gewesen wäre und die deutschen sich von den nazis befreit hätte?
was wäre wenn deutschland den 2. weltkrieg unter hitlers führung gewonnen hätte?
was wäre wenn ich heute nicht gekackt hätte?

gibt noch mehr fragen^^

@topic

wenns mittelalter nicht gewesen wäre, hätte die kirche mehr macht als sie sich heute je erträumen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (4. Mai 2009)

Das Mittelalter hatte bestimmt seine guten Seiten, aber mit anderer gesellschaftlicher Ordnung als dem Feudalsystem und ohne die Kirche mit ihren sinnlosen Verboten (Forschungsverbote in der Medizin, ja sogar Armbrüste waren lange verboten) wäre es sicher besser gewesen. Hexenverbrennungen und Christianisierung sich auch nicht so die Glanzseiten des Mittelalters.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

man kann übers mittelalter sachn was man will aber zu feiern ham se verstanden^^


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> man kann übers mittelalter sachn was man will aber zu feiern ham se verstanden^^


mit met 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mit met
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das sowiso^^ (zumindest die wikinger etc^^)


----------



## Klonck_ (4. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mit met
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nur so neben bei: "Billiger als irgendwelche Apothekenmittel ist Honig allemal, und aphrodisierende Wirkung hat er auch. Denn was fleißige Bienchen sammeln, enthält Gonadotropine - Hormone, die Hoden und Eierstöcke stimulieren. (The Book of Sex Lists)"http://www.morgenpost.de/vermischtes/article422311/333_Fakten_ueber_Sex.html


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Klonck_ schrieb:


> nur so neben bei: "Billiger als irgendwelche Apothekenmittel ist Honig allemal, und aphrodisierende Wirkung hat er auch. Denn was fleißige Bienchen sammeln, enthält Gonadotropine - Hormone, die Hoden und Eierstöcke stimulieren. (The Book of Sex Lists)"http://www.morgenpost.de/vermischtes/article422311/333_Fakten_ueber_Sex.html



was meinste wiso ich frauen immer mit met abfülle`?^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Aus was besteht eigendlich met? Honig?


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Aus was besteht eigendlich met? Honig?



wasser, honig, hefe damit sich der alk entwickelt und gewürze nach wahl.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wasser, honig, hefe damit sich der alk entwickelt und gewürze nach wahl.


ich empfehle met direkt vom erzeuger also nid diesen supermarktzeug


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich empfehle met direkt vom erzeuger also nid diesen supermarktzeug



supermarktzeugs? wo leben wir? sicher net!

ich hohl das immer in nem metal shop und die machen das zeugs selber^^

super qualität und schmeckt himmlisch^^


----------



## the chinese (5. Mai 2009)

Ich dachte das hier is ne Diskusion über dass mittelalter und nicht über met >.<


----------



## Thrawns (5. Mai 2009)

Nee, Honig!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

the schrieb:


> Ich dachte das hier is ne Diskusion über dass mittelalter und nicht über met >.<



da met ausm mittelalter stammt passts ja eigentlich ganz jut rein^^


----------



## Valinar (5. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> da met ausm mittelalter stammt passts ja eigentlich ganz jut rein^^



Ne Met gabs schon viel früher.


Ich finde es gibt viele überlieferungen aus dem Mittelalter und wenn man sich damit beschäftigt ist es nicht "Finster".


----------



## mayaku (5. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich wirft sich die Menschheit doch andauernd in ihrer Entwicklung zurück...
Auch in der Renaissance hat es Blödsinn gegeben, genauso wie in der Antike und von heute will ich gar nicht erst reden.

Alles hatte seine guten und seine schlechten Seiten...

...muss man eigentlich studieren, um hier mitschreiben zu dürfen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


P.s.: Ich habe den längsten









Zopf!


----------



## Shrukan (6. Mai 2009)

Viele sagen ja: Früher war alles besser ^^ 
nunja ich find es in dieser Hinsicht unpassend.


----------



## Gast20180212 (7. Mai 2009)

in den filmen find ich es recht angenehm zuzusehen wie es früher "angeblich war",
oder die fantasy variante mit drachen usw.^^

aber wenn man wirklich zurückblickt..da hätt ich nie leben wollten zu der zeit.
das war eig primitiver als die steinzeit. x.x


----------

